# Most popular model



## Rivnut (Dec 16, 2021)

Know that the middleweight models come and go and necessarily built the same year to year but does anyone have an opinion as to what might be considered the model that produced in more numbers than any other?  I ask because I seem to see a lot of threads on Typhoons.


----------



## sworley (Dec 16, 2021)

I would be inclined to say Typhoon, too. Made for several years, in several sizes and they were some of, if not, the cheapest model.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 16, 2021)

The Typhoon was the longest running middleweight model. Production from 1962 till the end of Chicago Schwinn, or maybe even longer if Murray made the last ones. It was one of the last two middleweights produced. So I would think it's numbers far exceeds any other model middleweight and many Schwinn models for that matter. The production numbers towards the end of the line were probably pretty low, but it was still around.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 16, 2021)

Yes Typhoon


----------



## Lookn4bikes (Dec 16, 2021)

What about the Hollywood?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 16, 2021)

Lookn4bikes said:


> What about the Hollywood?




Girls bikes don't matter.  😜  But yes, she's been around a for long time also, but I doubt it was produced in the numbers that the Typhoon was.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 17, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> does anyone have an opinion as to what might be considered the model that produced in more numbers than any other?




The Varsity


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 17, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> The Varsity
> 
> View attachment 1528600



Was it the Varsity that was the most produced? How long was that bike in production?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 17, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Was it the Varsity that was the most produced? How long was that bike in production?




From 51 to the close of the Chicago factory. And the first derailleur version was 1960. But the BOOM of the 70's I believe may have made up the bulk of the production and sales?

But the Varsity name was still on the bikes after Chicago.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 17, 2021)

That is one hell of a run, would the Typhoon be the longest and most produced coaster brake?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 17, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> That is one hell of a run, would the Typhoon be the longest and most produced coaster brake?




Hard to say? But I would speculate that the Heavy Duti had more sales than the Typhoon because of its popular industrial/commercial usage?


----------



## Oilit (Dec 17, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> Hard to say? But I would speculate that the Heavy Duti had more sales than the Typhoon because of its popular industrial/commercial usage?



Just going by the numbers I see come up for sale, the Typhoon was probably the highest production middleweight, and the Varsity was the highest production Schwinn ever. I think @sworley is on the right track, they were cheap (for a Schwinn) and they kept them around so long because they kept selling.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 17, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> The Typhoon was the longest running middleweight model. Production from 1962 till the end of Chicago Schwinn, or maybe even longer if Murray made the last ones. It was one of the last two middleweights produced. So I would think it's numbers far exceeds any other model middleweight or any Schwinn model for that matter. The production numbers towards the end of the line were probably pretty low, but it
> 
> 
> coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:
> ...


----------



## davek (Dec 17, 2021)

I have not looked lately, but as of a couple of years ago Walmart was selling a Varsity, not a good bicycle but the name was still there


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 17, 2021)

The Hollywood came out in '59 and was made long as the Typhoon


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 17, 2021)

In my original post, I specifically asked about middleweights. Don't you just love it when guys jump in and post to a thread without fully reading it?


----------



## Jeff54 (Dec 17, 2021)

Hollywood: 1938 to 1982/ maybe 84. That's a dam long run. Then we get to the 50 and 60's middleweights s Spit there's a hell-o-lot hanging around. However, of the most produced, maybe.  They are certainly the leading 'for sale' today or rather, dam hard to sell, for their age and value hardly anybody will pay 100 bucks or more for decent original Hollywood middle weight. So, probably of the most advertised used bike of the 60's.  You got to wonder: Are there zillions out there or, just stuck everywhere for sale above 100 bucks B/C nobody can unload em?. 
mean, I think it's a no brainer that Boys bikes were the most produced in any models and that's probably the Typhoon. However, I doubt that even as much in Boy verses girl's, The girls might be 75% and possibly as low as 50% of any production year made. 

Regardless, a decent Typhon can get $250 maybe more while the likely lessor produced, Hollywood can hardly get a bid at  less than half that. 

Abundant or, hardly any interest?


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 17, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> In my original post, I specifically asked about middleweights. Don't you just love it when guys jump in and post to a thread without fully reading it?




Your original post was totally ambiguous, starting with the title! You did mention the middleweight models, but there was nothing specific about your post pertaining to middleweights exclusively. You may want to craft your posts better in the future so you don't get your panties all bunched up over such trivial matters!


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 17, 2021)

Oilit said:


> Just going by the numbers I see come up for sale, the Typhoon was probably the highest production middleweight, and the Varsity was the highest production Schwinn ever. I think @sworley is on the right track, they were cheap (for a Schwinn) and they kept them around so long because they kept selling.




I think the only reason you see so many on the market today, is because they were purchased, then just sat in peoples basements, or garages. The Heavy Duti was a work horse used heavy in industrial applications, so they were rode hard, and put away wet, so not many survived to be sold 40 to 50 years later!

I am sure there is some documentation from Schwinn out there that give the annual sales of all models over the years.


----------



## drglinski (Dec 17, 2021)

Typhoons are great!  I've owned three of them in my life and currently have two.


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 17, 2021)

As you say Professor.  I mentioned middleweights and Typhoons. Most everyone, except those who just want to be heard or like being difficult, followed my lead. Hope you feel better now having gotten that off your chest and tried to humiliate me. Merry Christmas. Love and peace to all.


----------



## Oilit (Dec 17, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> I think the only reason you see so many on the market today, is because they were purchased, then just sat in peoples basements, or garages. The Heavy Duti was a work horse used heavy in industrial applications, so they were rode hard, and put away wet, so not many survived to be sold 40 to 50 years later!
> 
> I am sure there is some documentation from Schwinn out there that give the annual sales of all models over the years.



I have to admit, I have no idea about the production of industrial-use bicycles, and I've never seen any production figures for Schwinn broken down by model. It might be interesting to find out how many bikes Worksman sells in a year, just to get some idea about the potential market.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 17, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> Know that the *middleweight models* come and go and necessarily built the same year to year but does anyone have an opinion as to what might be considered the model that produced in more numbers than any other?  I ask because I seem to see a lot of threads on Typhoons.




I'll post the original with no deletions of the text.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 17, 2021)

PCHiggin said:


> The Hollywood came out in '59 and was made long as the Typhoon



Hollywood middleweight


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 17, 2021)

Oilit said:


> I have to admit, I have no idea about the production of industrial-use bicycles, and I've never seen any production figures for Schwinn broken down by model. It might be interesting to find out how many bikes Worksman sells in a year, just to get some idea about the potential market.




We sold lots of them to the local Aerospace companies back in the 70's & 80's, I am sure it was way more than the Typhoons to John Q. Consumer. Also by then, everyone in our area was buying the Spitfires & Cruisers, not the Typhoons............


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 17, 2021)

I’m not sure about production numbers, but the amount of these middleweights that survived in such good condition, has kept them available at surprisingly affordable prices.
Best 50+ year old bike/value on the market today.


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 17, 2021)

I know that I have Typhoons that may have been something totally different when they were shipped from Chicago.  I've found that restoring something that I've found on CL or FB marketplace that has missing parts or has bad chrome or  is easiest to restore at a Typhoon - simple and not a lot of options.  Easy to make look good and get a decent resale price out of.


----------



## RustyHornet (Dec 17, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> I think the only reason you see so many on the market today, is because they were purchased, then just sat in peoples basements, or garages. The Heavy Duti was a work horse used heavy in industrial applications, so they were rode hard, and put away wet, so not many survived to be sold 40 to 50 years later!



Sooooo much speculation here!🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣

You’re gonna have to provide documentation from Schwinn stating that all of these Typhoons never got ridden and post documented evidence of them sitting in peoples garages and basements along with their receipts of purchase and correct manual with photos of the original purchaser next to the bike in the shop it was sold after they visit the factory first and photo it there. 

Also, we are all gonna need to see documentation of each of these “rode hard and put up wet” bikes and a record of them having been scrapped. Which yard, what city. How many electric cars they live on in today.

And is it 40 or 50 years later? You’re going to have to be more specific. You can’t just make one blanket statement without documentation from Schwinn.


----------



## RustyHornet (Dec 17, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> We sold lots of them to the local Aerospace companies back in the 70's & 80's, I am sure it was way more than the Typhoons to John Q. Consumer. Also by then, everyone in our area was buying the Spitfires & Cruisers, not the Typhoons............



Again. We will need to see the sales figures you made to Mr. Customer. How many bikes does one man really need! Gonna need proof that one guy bought all those! And I highly doubt that every single person in your area bought Spitfires and Cruisers! Some of them bought white Sidewinders and other such bikes! Without proof. Without documentation from Schwinn, nothing you say has ever happened…


----------



## Lookn4bikes (Dec 17, 2021)

Hollywoods make great parts donners when restoring Typhoons.


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Dec 17, 2021)

The target user for these bikes was for kids. Late 60's early 70's sting rays and English racers (10 speeds) were the hot items. We wouldn't be caught dead on a Sally Dick and Jane bike. We had sting rays but drooled over 10 speeds. In the 80's working in the old Texaco plant here every unit had bike racks full of bikes. Most locked up, more then half with flats and half of them with no rubber at all just locked up rusting hulks. Was always told don't touch them... guess they had problems with people taking them.
You do see a lot of Typhoons for sale but mostly 60's, you don't see many 70's. There are a lot of Heavy dutys for sale too. 60's I'd say Typhoon, 70's Heavy duty... total, I'd guess they were close.


----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 18, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> Sooooo much speculation here!🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
> 
> You’re gonna have to provide documentation from Schwinn stating that all of these Typhoons never got ridden and post documented evidence of them sitting in peoples garages and basements along with their receipts of purchase and correct manual with photos of the original purchaser next to the bike in the shop it was sold after they visit the factory first and photo it there.
> 
> ...



Still a zillion Typhoons out there,I see them @ garage sales for crazy prices,unsold. I have 2 neighbors riding them. They’re obviously way more desirable these days than  when I started in the hobby,painted rims,thin fenders,plain jane work horse bike. I’ve had at least 5 of them and could get 2 or 3 today if I wanted to pony up enough money. Who knows How many they made but they were an entry level bike, so, its a safe bet they made more of them than their other middleweights


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 18, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> *Sooooo much speculation here!*
> 
> You’re gonna have to provide documentation from Schwinn stating that all of these Typhoons never got ridden and post documented evidence of them sitting in peoples garages and basements along with their receipts of purchase and correct manual with photos of the original purchaser next to the bike in the shop it was sold after they visit the factory first and photo it there.
> 
> ...




You are 100% correct, everything posted in this message thread is nothing but speculatory opinions from all the people posting without any documentation to confirm it as fact!

Schwinn's sales figures were well documented, and maybe someone can produce them to prove what particular Schwinn model was the most popular model sold? Until then, it is all just speculation!!!!

And as I have stated in other previous message threads, if Schwinn did something, it was documented. We proved that with the document about the White Sidewinders that finally surfaced to prove Schwinn offered them in white!!!!!!!


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 18, 2021)

If most kid’s dads were like my dad, you got close to the low end of the price range on most anything that was purchase new. (Only bought new if a good used one couldn’t be found. LOL.)


----------



## RustyHornet (Dec 18, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> You are 100% correct, everything posted in this message thread is nothing but speculatory opinions from all the people posting without any documentation to confirm it as fact!
> 
> Schwinn's sales figures were well documented, and maybe someone can produce them to prove what particular Schwinn model was the most popular model sold? Until then, it is all just speculation!!!!
> 
> And as I have stated in other previous message threads, if Schwinn did something, it was documented. We proved that with the document about the White Sidewinders that finally surfaced to prove Schwinn offered them in white!!!!!!!



What did “we” prove? You did nothing but belittle people, lie to everyone and spread false information. And when you were proven wrong, now you claim credit for finding the information.

The only thing you haven’t done in this thread so far is post all of your life’s achievements, you’ve already claimed “smartest person in the room”….


----------



## phantom (Dec 18, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> If most kid’s dads were like my dad, you got close to the low end of the price range on most anything that was purchase new. (Only bought new if a good used one couldn’t be found. LOL.)



I think a lot of that has to do with where you were as a kid. I grew up in the Detroit burbs in the 50's when the city was at it's best. Ford, GM, Chrysler, the chemical plants on the river. All high paying union jobs, from the sweepers, assembly line through management. About half of all the kids I went to school with from first grade through graduation had a dad working for one of the big three. New Schwinns, especially loaded middleweights, were everywhere.

 Mind you, this is just my opinion and from my personal experience. I don't have documentation and can't really prove it.


----------



## vincev (Dec 18, 2021)

I am thinking it was the Varsity. The big road bike boom of the 70's was a real shot in the arm for Schwinn.A lot of road bike people cut their teeth on that model. I am just guessing because I dont know much about bikes and even less if they are road bikes.


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 18, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> What did “we” prove? You did nothing but belittle people, lie to everyone and spread false information. And when you were proven wrong, now you claim credit for finding the information.
> 
> The only thing you haven’t done in this thread so far is post all of your life’s achievements, you’ve already claimed “smartest person in the room”….




Dude, you seem to have some serious anger management issues! Your obsession with me and with what I post is really getting old! As entertaining as it is most of the time, it is now bordering on harassment. May I suggest that you seek professional assistance with it ASAP! Maybe you and Gary can get a discount, or a group rate if you both seek therapy together!

Here is a suggestion for you:


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 18, 2021)

vincev said:


> I am thinking it was the Varsity. The big road bike boom of the 70's was a real shot in the arm for Schwinn.A lot of road bike people cut their teeth on that model. I am just guessing because I dont know much about bikes and even less if they are road bikes.




Vinvev Vinvev Vinvev.... The topic is about Middleweights. 😉 But the Varsity was a popular long running model and the documented said sales figures on it do indicate that it was at the top of the list.
And to correct our in house Documented Schwinn expert, the Varsity was not produced from 1951 to the end of Chicago. The 50's Varsity was a totally different model than the 60's model and it was only offered in 1953 - 1955. 

_From 51 to the close of the Chicago factory. And the first derailleur version was 1960. But the BOOM of the 70's I believe may have made up the bulk of the production and sales?_


----------



## Xlobsterman (Dec 18, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Vinvev Vinvev Vinvev.... The topic is about Middleweights. 😉 But the Varsity was a popular long running model and the documented said sales figures on it do indicate that it was at the top of the list.
> And to correct our in house Documented Schwinn expert, the Varsity was not produced from 1951 to the end of Chicago. The 50's Varsity was a totally different model than the 60's model and it was only offered in 1953 - 1955.
> 
> _From 51 to the close of the Chicago factory. And the first derailleur version was 1960. But the BOOM of the 70's I believe may have made up the bulk of the production and sales?_




The topic is about the "Most Popular Model" as indicated by the title!


And to correct your correction: https://bikehistory.org/bikes/varsity/


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 18, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> And to correct your correction: https://bikehistory.org/bikes/varsity/




How can you even back up "your so called" facts using that site! That site is so screwed up you should start looking for the real documentation!  Just flat out unbelievable and I'm ROTFLMFAO!! Really, just go thru that sites posted information! Middleweights in 1953! Here's some documentation from the site that you use for your information. I was the one to inform Pat that he had all his catalogs mixed up. So if you use this site, you'll be dumb to the real facts.


----------



## RustyHornet (Dec 18, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> Dude, you seem to have some serious anger management issues! Your obsession with me and with what I post is really getting old! As entertaining as it is most of the time, it is now bordering on harassment. May I suggest that you seek professional assistance with it ASAP! Maybe you and Gary can get a discount, or a group rate if you both seek therapy together!
> 
> Here is a suggestion for you:
> 
> View attachment 1529435



Wait! It appears you DID seek counseling then! You never moved on after disagreeing with the white Sidewinder business….  🤣

Nope, you continued to harass the thread starter…. And never stopped….

It’s ok though. You can claim victim status if that’s what you’d like to do… 

It’s a good thing you’re pretty….


----------



## RustyHornet (Dec 18, 2021)

Xlobsterman said:


> The topic is about the "Most Popular Model" as indicated by the title!
> 
> 
> And to correct your correction: https://bikehistory.org/bikes/varsity/



Wait wait wait… So your lack of reading comprehension skills means you can change what the OP was talking about? Or is that just so you can feel better about your mistake, like it never happened?


----------



## Rivnut (Dec 18, 2021)

I started the thread and made the original post.  I feel sorry for those who only find pleasure in tearing down others while not even taking part in the discussion. To alleviate any further annoyances from - and you know who you are - can someone advise me how to completely remove a thread from the site? For those of us who read and understood, and chose not to be an a$$hole,, our questions have been answered to our satisfaction. I'll take the tread down to get rid of at least one thread that may bring the butt wipes from the crowd. Any advice on removing te entire thread will be appreciated.
Thanks,
Ed


----------



## RustyHornet (Dec 18, 2021)

Rivnut said:


> I started the thread and made the original post.  I feel sorry for those who only find pleasure in tearing down others while not even taking part in the discussion. To alleviate any further annoyances from - and you know who you are - can someone advise me how to completely remove a thread from the site? For those of us who read and understood, and chose not to be an a$$hole,, our questions have been answered to our satisfaction. I'll take the tread down to get rid of at least one thread that may bring the butt wipes from the crowd. Any advice on removing te entire thread will be appreciated.
> Thanks,
> Ed



Sorry to muddy up your thread…. I just get so tired of a certain know it all muddying up all the other threads. Just gets so old and is ruining the site for me… Apologize to you, sir. I am an a$$hole and will fully admit to that.


----------

